# Chorulon Injections - where from??



## zaraanne (21 May 2009)

Hi, I am taking my horse to the stud next week for insemination, and need to have her injected with chorulon either before she goes or when she arrives. I called my vet and requested the drug (which I do understand is not as simple as ordering something like a wormer), only to be told they would not sell the drug to me, and the only way my horse could have the drug would be if they administered it themselves. 
I know that studs use Chorulon regularly to bring mares into season, and it is legal to administer to your own horse (by the owner), so my question is, are my vets just being ar**s, or have I missed something significant, and this drug is unavailible unless administered by a vet???
Thanks in advance


----------



## sarahhelen1977 (21 May 2009)

Choluron makes the horse ovulate - you need a PG injection to bring a mare into season (leutanase?)

ETS I think the vet DOES have to inject Choluron as it has to be given when the mare's follicle is over a certain size (ascertained by scanning) - but thats not the drug your mare needs to bring her into season anyway


----------



## eventrider23 (21 May 2009)

It is technically illegal to administer anything to an animal that goes beneath the skin if you are not a vet.  I know some vets (mine included) will allow you to do your own jabs, however they must show you how to do it first, etc as they could lose their license by doing it.  Hence they prob would not just give you a drug on request but would have to come out and jab her with it happily.


----------



## zaraanne (21 May 2009)

To cut a long story short, I have ever so slightly lost faith in my vets, (I won't bore everyone with the details), but it was the vet themselves who specifically said that they would use the drug Chorulon to bring the mare into season (not to make her ovulate in accordance with the size of an exsisting follicle). 

The drug I am concerned about, is the one used to actually bring a mare back into season after ovulation earlier than would naturally occur in a normal length cycle. If this drug is not Chorulon, what is it?? 

* I have to say though, it worries me greatly the vet specifically told me they would be using a drug (Chorulon) that could possibly have the wrong effect (I.e, how can a mare ovulate when they aren't even in season, and if they can ovulate, its not as if the follicle would be a decent enough to result in a pregnancy?? WTF I'm very baffled Pls explain somebody


----------



## rsc (22 May 2009)

Does sound like you need to find a better repro vet !  Chorulon wont work on follicles less than 3.5 cm in size so it would not have hurt her to have it just cost you money.  She needs a PG (estrumate) injection to bring her back into season and the vets should really not hand this out as it is potentially a really nasty hormone if injected in the wrong place or accientally into yourself.  I would speak to the stud she is going to and see if they can pg her when she arrives.


----------



## JanetGeorge (22 May 2009)

There is no point PG'ing without scanning - if the mare doesn't have a CL and a decent follicle coming up it won't do anything.  There is no point giving Chorulon unless you want the mare to ovulate within 24-36 hours.

Normal sequence of events:

Scan for stage of cycle, PG.  4 days later, scan again and all being well, give Chorulon, AI the next day.  Chorulon is normally given IV.

Talk to the stud - presumably they know what they're doing and will deal with it all but they should be able to explain their plan to you.


----------



## Maggie2 (22 May 2009)

And pg'ing blind, i.e. without scanning, will tip a mare that was just starting to come in season on her own, over the top and she could literally go off in say 48 hours.  So pg'ing without scanning on Friday followed by a scan on Monday may reveal that you missed her over the weekend.


----------



## AndyPandy (22 May 2009)

Change vets. Problem solved


----------

